# Upper Midwest get together (March 6th)



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

The date and place are set. Saturday, March 6th at my place in Mankato, MN. PM or email me for address and directions. Come when you can, but I would say noon is a good time to start.


I will provide food, snacks, pop, etc. BYOB if you want, I will have a few beers on hand. Please post here if you will be coming and if you have anything to trade or sell. Brian Sexton (AKA Dancing frogs) had a great idea about a group buy to save a little $ on shipping. If anyone one is interested in anything post it up. Some thing to think about are FF culture cups, almond leaves, mag leaves...maybe even some plants if the weather cooperates.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

As for me I have the following to trade.

2 - 12x12x18 exoterras
1 - 46 gallon pentagon tank, drilled.
1 - 30 gallon pentagon tank w/stand
1 - Klima-Gro greenhouse, good shape but the lights need replacing and the controller is toast.










I need some FF cups, so I would be in on a group buy, but I may need them earlier.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

I will have:

INIBICO variablilis $60 ea.
Orange lamasi (meyers line) $50 ea.
Various plant cuttings and brom pups available and I'm trying to get some riccia portions going.

I need cups as well and would be interested in excelsior as well. 

What about doing a group order from SNDF or Understory?


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Good idea waiting for march. gives us time to get back to normal after the holidays. the 6th sounds good. I am planning on makeing it out there. 

I am lookign for some interesting vineing type plants, and some nice smaller ferns.

I have also been waiting to find some El Dorado pums. anybody around here work with them.

As for what I have to bring, I should have about 30 theloderma asperum tads morphing out in about 2 weeks. I also have a few at 2.5 months and 6 at 6.5 months otw. these are great frogs. a little flighty, but they are tree frogs. they do great in a vert viv. dont get much bigger than a quarter


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I'm thinking I'll more than likely pick up a big box (biggest Josh sells...don't know of anywhere cheaper right now) of ff cups, and if anyone is interested in some (at cost) I'll bring some down...likewise with the almond leaves, both products I will end up using myself anyway (eventually), so I'm not really out anything if no one else wants in.
I bought a bale of excelsior last year, and still have a ton left, so I can bring a bunch of that down if someone needs some.
The idea for a group buy to save shipping on frogs is a good idea as well...but it's too early to tell if I'll be game for that.
Frogs that I'll be bringing TBA, but more than likely will have some nominat imi's, maybee a couple tarapoto (old line), perhaps a couple black tarapoto if anyone is interested, some amys, and a couple others that are too early to tell if they'll be ready.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Yea, I got a bail of excelsior too, so we should be good on that.


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

Ill be there since I'm a block away. 

I may be in need of some stuff when the time comes. It depends on who we order from.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Jason said:


> Yea, I got a bail of excelsior too, so we should be good on that.


Quite the deal, isn't it? Still kicking myself for not getting one sooner...


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

We got an availability list from Understory Enterprises. Let me know and I can send it to you. If we have a large enough group order they may ship for the meeting.


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

Dancing frogs said:


> Frogs that I'll be bringing TBA, but more than likely will have some nominat imi's, maybee a couple tarapoto (old line), perhaps a couple black tarapoto if anyone is interested, some amys, and a couple others that are too early to tell if they'll be ready.


I would be interested if you end up having those Sumersi. And would you be interested in car pooling down there? I am in Hudson, so not really too far out of the way for you I don't believe.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

John said:


> I would be interested if you end up having those Sumersi. And would you be interested in car pooling down there? I am in Hudson, so not really too far out of the way for you I don't believe.


yeah, we could probably figure something out...the summersi tads are getting huge...so that's a good sign as well.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I should have some springtails, woodlice and fruit flies. Anyone need any plants? I can also make up some ABG substrate mix if anyone is interested.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I have been trying to find some woodlice in the area for some time now. I would like to start more than one culture. Also will be looking to snag a few plants as well.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

wanna send me the inventory list jason from understory? also if i can make it i may have a ton of supplies available....let me go through inventory before i make any promises


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

I would be interested in that list as well.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Can we get a show of hands who is planning or thinking of going?
I'm thinking of setting up a PM loop for all of those who are...


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

I'm in since i'm so far away }


----------



## jason21 (Nov 21, 2009)

Hello, i'm fairly new to the dart frog world. Just switched over from saltwater fish, but i'd be interested in attending and meeting some new people, maybe learning a bit.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Dancing frogs said:


> Can we get a show of hands who is planning or thinking of going?
> I'm thinking of setting up a PM loop for all of those who are...


I'm planning on coming, weather permitting of course.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I will be there.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

Jason said:


> I will be there.


ha ha , will you be all there or half there.

I will be there for sure. jason save me some woodlice please.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

I would love to be there. I unfortunately have nothing I could offer, I'm just a newb in the hobby. Is that an issue? I could bring good beer!


----------



## John (Oct 21, 2009)

I plan on being there as long as the weather is decent. If it snows I have to work....Stupid snow.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

pilo0024 said:


> I would love to be there. I unfortunately have nothing I could offer, I'm just a newb in the hobby. Is that an issue? I could bring good beer!


You don't have to bring anything, but beer would make it better.  Do you need anything special?


I have 2 ~20 longs acrylic tanks I will give away to anyone who wants some. They are old Petco system tanks.

Anyone want to go in on fruit fly cups and lids? 10% off at Josh's, so let me know. Also, if anyone wants ABG mix let me know and I will get the supplies to put it together.

Looks like there will be a few of us here. Who is bringing frogs? Sorry, I only have some summersi tads right now.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I might be interested in those tanks. I'll take a look at them. I will bring some of my theloderma asperum froglets just incase 

how many woodlice cultures or adults do you have to get rid of.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Eric Walker said:


> I might be interested in those tanks. I'll take a look at them. I will bring some of my theloderma asperum froglets just incase
> 
> how many woodlice cultures or adults do you have to get rid of.


Sounds good, you got 1st dibs. I have about 3 cultures of woodlice I could let go. Anyone need flies? I could make up a bunch of new batches in time for the get together.

The pentagon is also spoken for and the 30 gallon is a hexagon, not a pentagon and comes with a stand.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

I will prob. take all three woodlice cultures as well. about how many adults or little guys in each?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Cool.

So, I have the 12x12x18 exoterras, 30 hex and the Kilmo greenhouse still available for trade. Here is the greenhouse set up.










I also have a custom rack that fits 4 - 12x12x18 exoterras on each shelf. Very nice quality. Currently it is being used as a tool shelf. 




























I also have some solid plastic tops for fruit fly containers if you are they type to punch out a hole and use a foam plug.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

does it come with all the broms?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

This is coming up soon!

Eric I don't suppose you could spare one of those woodlice cultures for me could you?  Also, I'd be interested in some of your asperum tads.

I'll be bringing some variabilis froglets and some orange lamasi froglets. How many do you guys think I should bring? I have 9 or so variabilis and at least 5 lamasi.

Anyone need neo. fireballs?

Jason, how far is the Mall of America from you? My wife is debating having me drop her and a friend off there for the day.

Chris


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Mall of America is an hour and 15 minutes from me. I would be interested in some orange lamasi, maybe 4. I would say bring what you can, there is always deals to be made. Hopefully we will get some people here looking for something new.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Phyllobater said:


> This is coming up soon!
> 
> Eric I don't suppose you could spare one of those woodlice cultures for me could you?  Also, I'd be interested in some of your asperum tads.
> 
> ...


What sort of variabilis?


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Hi Brian- my variabilis are INIBICO Northerns.

I don't suppose anyone has any driftwood? I'm looking for a centerpiece for a 40 vert.


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i have some driftwood and one if i can dig through the havoc that is attached to a small piece of stone however would make a great centerpiece( it is smooth and kinda branches off in all directions looking like a smll tree in a sense) . I am hoping to make it and get a master list of what i can bring along with my friend tianna. We are both preggers so you'll have to bear with me as we take it day by day. Its in our plans however barring no pregnancy hiuccups and that my USDA inspector doesnt decide to make his/her appearance on that day. 

here is a list of things i have a lot of.....let me know the interest?

drift wood...pieces, burrows, centerpieces

hugecork bark slabs

cork bark tubes( pretty big would need cutting)

two very large exos brand new

brand new exo hoods

petri dishes

cocofiber bricks

leca

other brand new aqauriums...just ask have some 20h, 40 cube with drilled hole and could likly locate the bulkhead(top glass included)....like a 38 long? probably have a versatop for this one as well i'll need to look in the garage


not sure if anyone can put them to use but brand new cricket or insect shipping boxes??

springtail cultures

dubia

ff media premixed i love it...works for both melos and hydei

brewers yeast

i have a lot more but i really need to take this computer and head downstairs to look. 

oh dormant sheet moss very green

i'll stop now before the list gets too long as there is a chance i couldnt make it but will try my darndest to make it. as for frogs i'll have to see around that time what i may have available. 


Kristy


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Kristy that centerpiece driftwood sounds like what I need. I'd also be interested in a couple long cork slabs for the back of the 40 vert. Hope you can make it- would love to meet you!


----------



## kristy55303 (Apr 27, 2008)

i'll certainly make sure i grab it if I can. I am really hoping i can make it as well. Just taking it ay by day as far as any hiccups in the pregnancy, but like i said, will try my darndest. Would hate to miss it, i know jason has put a lot of effort into this as well. I definately have the long corkbark slabs....they are atleast 36" plus long maybe more. And i'm sure i cant lose that centerpiece...its darn heavy though keep that in mind lol.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Somebody asked about frog pics and lineage so here we are. These are some pics of my variabilis and lamasi parents:
Female Variabilis







Male Variabilis







Female Lamasi







Lamasi Pair







Lamasi Male








Not the greatest pics but you can get an idea of the coloration. 

The lamasi are Meyers line and the male is a spectacular red-orange. The offspring are all yellowish orange right now.

The variabilis are Inibico northern that I got from Frogmanroth (Gabe) who got them from Sports Doc. Actually the male lamasi is from Gabe as well.

Chris


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

Ill be interested in a few frogs as well. Not sure what yet. Ill have to see what every one brings. I need to put some in my other 20 vert.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

I may have (have to see if I get a hatch by then) bean beetles to offer...if anyone is interested, say so, and I'll see how many I can come up with.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

It looks like I'll have 3 brazillian yellowhead tincs to bring, about 3 red amazonicus, and somewhere around 8 nominat imitator.
Not going to post prices for all the world to see, pm if interested. 
See ya'll there!


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Everything is looking good. Just doing some last minute rearrangement of the frog room.  I will have some munchies and what not. Plan to come around noonish I suppose. I got some cool videos "Adventure to Captivus" and a few others. 

PM me for my address if you plan to come.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

I'm looking forward to it. I'm always looking to learn something new . I'd definitely be in the market for an exo terra and various plants if people bring them.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I ask that everyone please keep an eye on this forum. Unfortunately my job keeps me on call 24/7 and due to some circumstances in the last few days that were out of my control, I may have to cancel last minute on Saturday, or loose out on half my paycheck. Everything looks OK so far, but please check this thread before you head out on Saturday just in case, or give me a call. I don't want to do this, but the first day off in the last 3 months and they still mess with me.  Damn the man.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Everything is still looking good for Saturday. Anyone opposed to chicken taco bar?


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

that sounds awesome. Do you want people to pitch in a few bucks for the food?


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

pilo0024 said:


> that sounds awesome. Do you want people to pitch in a few bucks for the food?


How about a few frogs.  Na, it's cool. I got it covered.


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Unfortunately it doesn't look like I'm gonna make it. My wife and I are both miserably sick with colds. Really ticks me off as I've been looking forward to this for MONTHS.

Anybody who is interested in the frogs I posted pm me and we can work out some shipping or something. Have fun


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

I would like a woodlice culture if any one will have any left.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

speedsport said:


> I would like a woodlice culture if any one will have any left.


I am not sure there are any left, but I will see what I can do.

Everything is a go for today, see you here! If anyone else needs an address just let me know.


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Getting a late start...should be there 2:30 ish.
Final count on what I'm bringing:
6 Brazillian yellowhead tincs.
4 red amazonicus
4 nabors line imis.
Some of the frogs are a wee bit young...but will be priced accordingly


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

Dancing frogs said:


> Getting a late start...should be there 2:30 ish.
> Final count on what I'm bringing:
> 6 Brazillian yellowhead tincs.
> 4 red amazonicus
> ...


Awesome Brian! Get you butt in gear. I got a Summit with your name on it.


----------



## Jason (Oct 14, 2004)

I had a fun time guys and gal. I am a little upset there was left over taco stuff.  I know we missed a few of you and hopefully we will catch you next time around! My one goal was to take pictures, guess that will have to wait for next time too.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

bummed out. couldn't get on the site at all today to get the address from my pm's anybody else have this problem


----------



## speedsport (Sep 11, 2005)

Hopefully I can host the next one.


----------



## pilo0024 (Aug 22, 2006)

yeah it was sweet. I wish I could have stayed to look at those imis Brian. did you sell them?


----------



## Dancing frogs (Feb 20, 2004)

Sorry I missed you...yeah, they sold.
I'll have more available soon though.


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

so was I the ONLY one to not be able to get to this site ALL day. my comp. said - server could not be reached - [email protected]$%#


I saw post from all day once I got back onto dendroboard but It took me untill 6:30 untill it worked.


I


----------



## Phyllobates (Dec 12, 2008)

Eric Walker said:


> so was I the ONLY one to not be able to get to this site ALL day. my comp. said - server could not be reached - [email protected]$%#
> 
> 
> I saw post from all day once I got back onto dendroboard but It took me untill 6:30 untill it worked.
> ...


I was home all day and the site was acting strange. When I hit the new posts tab it would only show me a few posts. I feel your pain. I didn't make it either


----------



## Eric Walker (Aug 22, 2009)

what sux is I could remember the street name but not the address.


and if I knew jason's last name I might have been able to look it up in a phone book and try and play the ( call every number from top to bottom in the phone book with that last name game )


uggg I live so close too!


NEXT TIME THIS WILL NOT BE A PROBLEM


----------

